# Which Ubuntu with Compiz + windows 8 build



## cleverest (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'm wanting to set up a new computer very soon, combining windows 8 with Ubuntu.  My focus is to use the machine primarily as a music (midi) computer and a gaming system.  On the linux side I would primarily be using it for data rescue (utilizing ddrescue), but also want to be able to enable Compiz and style the heck out of the gui.

Ultimately, I'm wondering what build of Ubuntu I should install to maximize my compatability with Compiz...as I'm hearing it hasn't been updated to support newer builds...is this true?

Also, should I be going Nvidia or ATI with the card for the best results, I'm considering either an ATI 7870 card (gigabyte most likely), or the nvidia rough equivalent...

Thanks for any tips/guides/advice.

- Brett


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2012)

I think that modern Ubuntu flavours don't use Metacity/Compiz anymore and moved on to the Mutter Window Manager (after all, the Unity shell is based on the GNOME 3 desktop which uses Mutter). I do not know whether Mutter can effectively be replaced with Compiz though.


----------



## cleverest (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for the response and information.

Does anybody else have any other information or advice on this? 

Also any tips or guidance to a link, etc to help me configure for dual boot this PC with win8 and Ubuntu, like, which do I install first? I was thinking of using an intel 313 cache drive combined with a single raptor hard drive, Or is there any major advantages to installing operating systems on two different hard drives? Is that even possible? I haven't done with much dual OS configurations as you can tell....


----------



## Pehla (Nov 26, 2012)

what i allways do is install windows first then when i try to install ubuntu or any other linux i install it alongside windows... u can not  mis it!!maybe someone do it diferently..,but i do it like this and it work fine for me..even now i have dual bot for gaming using windows and everything else i use mint with cinnamon enviroment!!


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 26, 2012)

Would just point out that Unity is based on Compiz.


----------



## cleverest (Nov 26, 2012)

agent00skid said:


> Would just point out that Unity is based on Compiz.



So should I just use unity then with the latest Ubuntu and not worry about it? Is it just as flashy?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, just install the latest Ubuntu and to decrease headaches use an Nvidia card. You should only have to install some window manager tools to tweak the UI and make it fancy.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 26, 2012)

cleverest said:


> So should I just use unity then with the latest Ubuntu and not worry about it? Is it just as flashy?



Ubuntu uses Unity as its "Desktop Environment", with (according to agent00skid) Compiz as its Window Manager. The latter will only be responsible for drawing the windows the applications appear in and the visual effects (and thus complements the other components of the desktop, among which Unity).

BTW, most likely most of the effects are off by default to prevent driving people crazy (all enabled means the matter going far beyound the Aero effects of Windows), but the default settings will be flashy enough. Unity will be a pain in the ass, initially, though because it is quite different than conventional desktops. You may get used to it within a few days though.



Easy Rhino said:


> Yes, just install the latest Ubuntu and to decrease headaches use an Nvidia card. You should only have to install some window manager tools to tweak the UI and make it fancy.



Why nVidia? Are their Linux drivers better than AMD's? The official drivers that is, not the open-source counterparts (Nouveau is very much a WIP; "Radeon" does so too but is much more mature.
At OP: whatever graphics brand you choose, install the official drivers. Ubuntu should ask you about this after installation (once booted into the desktop).


----------



## DIBL (Dec 2, 2012)

Concur with the Nvidia card -- their proprietary Linux driver is consistently better and more reliable than AMD drivers.

If you really want to play with the UI configuration and fancy desktop effects, you might want to give Kubuntu a spin.  KDE is considerably more re-configurable than Gnome/Unity, and you can skip the compiz thing.

Two cents worth ...


----------

